# Push Up Competition now EXTENDED! with now OVER 2000.00 In Prizes - READ!!



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 16, 2013)

​*

EliteBodyTuneup.com & AnabolicMuscleForums.com - 1 Minute Member Activity Challenge -  Now With Over 2000.00 in Prizes!*​*
I'm proud to announce the first ever EliteBodyTuneup.com& AnabolicMuscleForums.com- 1 Minute Member Activity Challenge!*​*
This contest will test your Stamina, Heart, and Competitive spirit! Do you have what it takes to win?*​
*The member's to complete the most number of **GOOD FORM** Pushups in 1 minute will win First & Second prize respectively. With an Additional Effort Award Prize! - Read Bellow.
**
Mod Entries are **NOT **valid their submission were for competitive spirit, Current Leaders and videos to correlate are as follows: Please note, you Must follow the rule **guidelines **to a T for your entry to count! New Deadline is now  **Monday October 28th @ 11:59PM Central
*
*
Example of Good Form Push Up - ( and no you don't need to be sexy like Jimmy while doing so)

*




Current leaders:

*1. SWFL* - *46* Good Form


*2. Tonya -34* Good Form (KOS Girl)


*3. BreakBones - 14* Good Form



*If your name is not here, it is becasue you did not follow the rules and post bot links in your YouTube Video, and repost the video here EliteBodyTuneup & AnabolicMuscleForums - 1 Minute Member Activity Challenge! - Anabolic Muscle Forums*​*





How to Enter:



Register on AnabolicMuscleForums.com - Applicants must have an Account here.
Subscribe to EliteBodyTuneup.com- Via Subscribe Form on Right of Screen
All Videos Must be Posted on YouTube, With a Link to http://www.EliteBodyTuneup.com & http://www.AnabolicMuscleForum.com - Make sure to Include the Http://
Entries must be reposted in the Official Contest Forum on AnabolicMuscleForums.com in the "Open Chat" Section - Found Here - EliteBodyTuneup & AnabolicMuscleForums - 1 Minute Member Activity Challenge! - Anabolic Muscle Forums

The rules are simple:


The member's to complete the most amount of  GOOF FORM Pushups in 1 minute will win First and Second prize respectively. With an Addition Effort Award Prize!
Perform as many good formed Pushups as you can in 1 minute, you are allowed to pause, but if your knees rest on the ground, that entry is completed.
All Contestants must Record and post their challenge entry, you are allowed to enter as many times as you like, but you're only your Highest Score will count.
The Current Leaders and top 10 entrants will be featured on the Live Leader Board at both EliteBodyTuneup.com & AnabolicMuscleForums.com
Trash Talking is permitted and encouraged! But making fun of other contestant's body composition will not be tolerated.
Have Fun! Can you control the top spot?

The Prizes: + NEW PRIZE's ADDED FROM PSL worth 450.00!!


1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place Prize will win 5 weeks of Free, Training/Diet & Meal Plan/ as well as AAS & Supplement Advice, courtesy of EliteBodyTuneup.com, Any Stack From IronMagLabs Found Here IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Stacks - 5 vials of your choice from AnabolicPharma-EU.com -Totaling over 1000.00
2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place Prize Will win a custom Diet Plan in relation to your goals (ie; Bulking, Cutting, Recomp) Courtesy OfEliteBodyTuneup.com & Respected Member s2h. A Product of your choice fromIronMagLabs.com (Excluding Protein Powder), -200.00 Store Credit To PurchasePeptides.com AND 450.00 Store Credit to Puritysourcelabs - Totaling over 950.00
Effort Award! Everyone who submits an entry will automatically be entered to win a 30 ml Jug Of Test Cyp-250 & 30 ml's Of Arimidex from a Private & High Quality UGL - Totaling over 200.00

Our Wonderful Sponsors!








​







​



​

​*


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 16, 2013)

*1. Swfl 46*

*1. SWFL*​-​*46*​Good Form


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 16, 2013)

*2. Tonya (KOS Girl) - 34*

*2. Tonya -34*Good Form (KOS Girl)


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 16, 2013)

*3. BreakBones 14 Good Form :-( Sorry dude, freaking awesome total though.*

*3. BreakBones - 14*​Good Form


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow- more prizes? 
This was a very impressive contest. 
Now PSL gear... unbelievable!


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 16, 2013)

props to the leaders! and DJ in his skibs


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 16, 2013)

my type of contest.... push up are my bread and butter baby... Ill get a vid posted this week..


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 16, 2013)

*Second Place HeyMrWaters - 43 NOW IN SECOND PLACE*







1. SWFL - 46
2. HeyMRWaters - 43
3. Tonya - 34


----------



## whontime (Oct 16, 2013)

My rule following is very bad. I need to figure out how to get my entry in the proper places it seems lol


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 16, 2013)

whontime said:


> My rule following is very bad. I need to figure out how to get my entry in the proper places it seems lol



Pm myself. s2h or dieseljimmy and well take care of any questions.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.thom (Oct 16, 2013)

awesome, next time my girl comes over ill have her take a video.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 16, 2013)

lol...diesel jimmy is the only big dude on the site


----------



## s2h (Oct 16, 2013)

whontime said:


> My rule following is very bad. I need to figure out how to get my entry in the proper places it seems lol



all the links in the OP are live and will get you to the correct sites to post your vidoes...questions just ask...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 17, 2013)

Good. Morning! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 17, 2013)

good to reports it


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 17, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> good to reports it




We had to clarify a few things, but I think now more will see the prizes and have some fun!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 17, 2013)

*HeyMrWaters Now Number 1 with 57!!!*

New Number ONE!










1. - HeyMrWaters - 57
2 - SWFL - 46
3 - Tonya - 34
4. - Breakbones - 14 (but did a shit load in total, just form was off)


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 17, 2013)

New Number 1!!

On Behalf of Apostolic777






1- Apostolic777 - 89
2. - HeyMrWaters - 57
3 - SWFL - 46
4 - Tonya - 34
5. - Breakbones - 14 (but did a shit load in total, just form was off)


----------



## s2h (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow....the bar just went to a new level....I'm sure God's own push up ability given disciple will beat this....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> 1. - HeyMrWaters - 57
> 2 - SWFL - 46
> 3 - Tonya - 34
> 4. - Breakbones - 14 (but did a shit load in total, just form was off)



Goddamit did Tonya beat me???


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice workout Everyone, 


One of the first place prizes is any 5 vials of any product on anabolicpharma-eu  Buy Anabolic Steroids | Buy Sustanon

Like 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






hmmmm trennnnn

Or mix and match!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2013)

snap^^^


----------



## s2h (Oct 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Goddamit did Tonya beat me???



I believe there is a no mod can win rule....of course your a super mod so the wording doesn't really count for you....

Hence why I did 1/2 push ups thru a narrow lense...I just really wanted attention from someone special...


----------



## s2h (Oct 18, 2013)

KOS vid is coming....I feel it in the force...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2013)

Nope


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 18, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Nope



Effort award? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2013)

ah...im about done with forums already....wife is looking down on the steroid thing...not much left for me here....just dont care enough


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 18, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ah...im about done with forums already....wife is looking down on the steroid thing...not much left for me here....just dont care enough



I feel ya!  

How about writing for my site, and doing some product reviews when I get certain things, like muscle egg, certain Protien, powerful yogurt. Tons of opportunity and less drama shit. Or even just anything fitness supplement related. 

Is kos going to go natty?  Ahh damn 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2013)

not like im a great responder to roids anyway


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 18, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not like im a great responder to roids anyway



all the more reason to try and get free ones!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2013)

s2h said:


> I believe there is a no mod can win rule....of course your a super mod so the wording doesn't really count for you....
> 
> Hence why I did 1/2 push ups thru a narrow lense...I just really wanted attention from someone special...



I don't want the prizes, just don't want KOS to think I'm weaker than a girl


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ah...im about done with forums already....wife is looking down on the steroid thing...not much left for me here....just dont care enough



You're recognised for your training and e-fighting prowess .. don't give up on those talents ... and what if Azza returns to claim victory????


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2013)

not alot of training convo here....i hang out with gym friends more than e friends now...ill figure it out...stuffs weird at our house since i just started living with a mormon...i feel weird watching rated r movies with her in the room


----------



## s2h (Oct 18, 2013)

Does this mean you will have 4 wives soon?...there is some upside to the Mormon thing...and more built in maids...bonus..


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 19, 2013)

So who is going to win this thing? Lets get some push ups going!

*


​*


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 19, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> New Number 1!!
> 
> On Behalf of Apostolic777
> 
> ...



There is no fucking way this should count.  

You can clearly see that the elbows do not even come close to locking out on each rep.  They look good for a typical push-up, but these are NOT full reps.  Look at the angle of the forearms to the upper-arms at the top of each rep, especially as the reps continue, and you will see that there is still considerable bend in the elbows at the top of each rep.   The lower and upper arms should form a completely straight line at the top of each rep, but you can see that is not happening...not even close.  That last 4-5 inches make a BIG difference in this type of contest.  This is no knock againt the guy doing the push-ups, as he is obviously good at doing them, but fair is fair.  

Everyone should be held to the SAME standards.  We need to see the elbows LOCK on every rep, which means we need to see the upper and lower arms form a straight line at the top of each rep. That is the ONLY way to be fair.  He should have to re-submit a video with this being done. Otherwise, we are screwing every other competitor who did full reps out of a potential placing or even a victory.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2013)

Mike show us how's it's done!


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Mike show us how's it's done!



Nice try...LOL.  However, there is no need, as KOS's girl set the standard as far as range of motion is concerned.  Reps should all be locked-out.  I think that is pretty much common sense in this type of contest, don't you?  Doing quick, snapping reps, which avoid the last 2, 3, 4, or 5 inches can add 10, 20, 30, or even 40 extra reps to one's total.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 19, 2013)

of course she did
i would expect no less


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 19, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> There is no fucking way this should count.
> 
> You can clearly see that the elbows do not even come close to locking out on each rep.  They look good for a typical push-up, but these are NOT full reps.  Why do you think this was videotaped from behind?  Because if it was taped from the side, like some of the other people who did full, lock-out reps (like KOS's girl) you would see he is not going all the way up...not even close, really.  Look at the angle of the forearms to the upper-arms at the top of each rep, especially as the reps continue, and you will see he is stopping a good 4-5 inches before lock-out on every rep.  The lower and upper arms should form a completely straight line at the top of each rep, but you can see that is not happening...not even close.  That last 4-5 inches make a BIG difference in this type of contest.  This is no knock againt the guy doing the push-ups, as he is obviously good at doing them, but fair is fair.
> 
> Everyone should be held to the SAME standards.  We need to see the elbows LOCK on every rep.  That is the ONLY way to be fair.  He should have to re-submit a video being recorded from the side, so we can see every rep brought to full lock-out like the other competitors!  Otherwise, we are screwing every other competitor who did full reps out of a potential placing or even a victory.




I am going to have to agree with this. After further inspection Mike is 100% correct. I will be contacting this participant now. Full range motion good form pushups do mean Elbows lock on the way up... The top Tonya, SWFL, HeyMrWaters, all locked out. He did not.

Currently after this further inspection, HeyMrWaters is now back in the lead.

Thank you Mike for pointing this out, I need to do more due diligence. 

Repped.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm negging mike ... Wanna see him press goddamit!


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 19, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I am going to have to agree with this. After further inspection Mike is 100% correct. I will be contacting this participant now. Full range motion good form pushups do mean Elbows lock on the way up... The top Tonya, SWFL, HeyMrWaters, all locked out. He did not.
> 
> Currently after this further inspection, HeyMrWaters is now back in the lead.
> 
> ...



At first glance it is easy to decieved by these kind of reps.   When I first glanced at his video, they seemed Ok to me to...until I paid closer attention.  I always look at the angle of the upper to lower arms at the top of each rep.  If the upper and lower arm don't form a completely straight line at the top of each rep, then the rep is not locked out and should not count.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 19, 2013)

yeah arms never come even close to lockout....shit load of half reps though


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 19, 2013)

After Further inspection, it has been brought my attention that Apostolic777, did not however complete full range of motion push ups like the previous top 3 competitors. With the rules in place and standards set, I should have done more due diligence in really paying attention to the detail of his submission. 

I have notified Apostolic777 about the change and invalidation of the submission, However I did urge him to post another video with the same standard as the rest with lockout on each rep. If he declines, he will still be automatically entered into the effort award pool for his previous submission. My apologies to ALL for no catching this. It was my responsibility and I should have done my due diligence, before making the submission official. 

HeyMrWaters Now Leads with 57










1. - HeyMrWaters - 57
2 - SWFL - 46
3 - Tonya - 34

*Contest will end October 28th @ 11:59pm!*


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm negging mike ... Wanna see him press goddamit!



Even if I wanted to, which I don't, I couldn't.  I had 2 surgeries on both hands on the last 6 weeks.  I went into the gym for the first time in 6 weeks yesterday and couldn't hold myself up on the dip bars for even a half second without severe pain...and this is an exercise I can usually do 10 reps on with 115 lbs strapped to my waist.

Also, you may notice that 2 of your posts say i have edited them.  This was an accident.  I kept accidentally hitting the 'edit' button instead of the 'reply with quote' button when I was trying to respond to your posts, but of course, I corrected my mistake.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 19, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> After Further inspection, it has been brought my attention that Apostolic777, did not however complete full range of motion push ups like the previous top 3 competitors. With the rules in place and standards set, I should have done more due diligence in really paying attention to the detail of his submission.
> 
> I have notified Apostolic777 about the change and invalidation of the submission, However I did urge him to post another video with the same standard as the rest with lockout on each rep. If he declines, he will still be automatically entered into the effort award pool for his previous submission. My apologies to ALL for no catching this. It was my responsibility and I should have done my due diligence, before making the submission official.
> 
> ...





Mike Arnold said:


> Even if I wanted to, which I don't, I couldn't.  I had 2 surgeries on both hands on the last 6 weeks.  I went into the gym for the first time in 6 weeks yesterday and couldn't hold myself up on the dip bars for even a half second without severe pain...and this is an exercise I can usually do 10 reps on with 115 lbs strapped to my waist.
> 
> Also, you may notice that 2 of your posts say i have edited them.  This was an accident.  I kept accidentally hitting the 'edit' button instead of the 'reply with quote' button when I was trying to respond to your posts, but of course, I corrected my mistake.



Damn man! Hope you heal fast soon. I just fractured my tibia, Nothing like what you're going through, But I am about to start a heavy pep protocol to speed to healing process lol.

Thank you again for bringing this video to my attention, I am very embarrassed right now. This contest has been "my baby" so to speak, and I should have looked harder. My apologies to HeyMrWaters and Apostolic777


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 19, 2013)

i like how mr waters wore a sweater to try and hide he is 160 pounds


----------



## independent (Oct 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i like how mr waters wore a sweater to try and hide he is 160 pounds



What does that matter?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 19, 2013)

he is tiny
matters to me
if i weighed 160 but somehow had the same strength id do 500

wish my brother was around...hed kill you all at this...he can do 20 plus pushups on either hand alone


----------



## independent (Oct 19, 2013)

Text him and have someone take a vid with there camera. You get the prize money.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 19, 2013)

my brother is dumb as a brick...without me instructing him he couldnt comprehend the simple rules...he is an incredible body with no brain in it
i know he doesnt have a computer


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 19, 2013)

i did a vid


fuking cam batt died


then did again gassed

did better than i thought


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 19, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Damn man! Hope you heal fast soon. I just fractured my tibia, Nothing like what you're going through, But I am about to start a heavy pep protocol to speed to healing process lol.
> 
> Thank you again for bringing this video to my attention, I am very embarrassed right now. This contest has been "my baby" so to speak, and I should have looked harder. My apologies to HeyMrWaters and Apostolic777



No reason to be embarrassed.  Like I said, at first glance I thought the reps were fine too.  If you're not looking specifically at the angle of the upper to lower arms, it is easy to overlook over something like that.  By the way, I did not mean to call you out, as I didn't even realize it was you running the contest until afterward.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 19, 2013)

im embarrassed mike arnold was a better form nazi than me


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my brother is dumb as a brick...without me instructing him he couldnt comprehend the simple rules...he is an incredible body with no brain in it
> i know he doesnt have a computer



I think you give your brother too much credit compared to yourself.  I saw a pic of your brother.  He was very lean, but rather thin.  He was more muscular compared to the average untrained person, but not excessively so.  The fact he has a low bodyweight, while possessing decent natural strength relative to his weight, allows him to do well at things like push-ups and chin-ups, but if you put him on the bench presses, ovrhead press, etc, etc, etc...he would not do so great.

You likely possess just as much or more strength than him, but your extra bodyfat porevents you from excelling at bodyweight type exercises.  On the other hand, you probably beat him on gym lifts.  So, does he really have a more "incredible" body than you?  It depends on how you define "incredible".  If by incredible you mean very lean with decent musculature, but still rather thin, then I guess he would, but if someone defines incredible as absolute strength regardless of bodyfat, then he wouldn't be very incredible at all. Ii think you sometimes look at people who are lean as having somethiong special, only because you struggle with bodyfat, but there are plenty of very lean, weak guys out there who would love to have the natural strength you do.  Get my point?  We always want what we don't have.

I'll tell you a short story.  When I was about 23 years old...still life-time drug-free, could bench 400 for a single, and had about 10-12% BF, there was guy...at a drunken party...who flat-out told me he would love to have a body like me.   I, on the other hand, had been thinking the entire night that I would love to be like him.  This guy was a true freak of nature.  Until this day I have not personally known anyone like him.  He was about 6'5...365 lbs...and NOT obese!  This guy looked similar to Andre the Giant, but he did not have gigantism like Andre...he was healthty and had normal pituitary function.  The guy had a enormous frame and insane natural strength.  He could bench 500 lbs with 2 months of training..and had maybe 25% bodyfat.  25% at 365 lbs, drug-free????  That is straight up nuts!

Back then I was obssessed with size & strength and was in awe of this guy...and the thing is, he couldn't care less about his size or strength.  He said he would have done almost anything to look like me.  He hated his body.  He said he couldn't get a girlfriend and just wanted to look normal.  I, on the other hand, was 6'1, 230 lbs, with an athletic build.  He envied me...and I envied him.  I could not understand how he could not see how rare he actually was, while there were a million people like me.

The point is that the way we see things is often dependent on the hand we were dealt.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 19, 2013)

fat guy trying to pushup  - YouTube





dont care about winning...anyway...i did a big set before this and my cam died...so maybe i could have got more...dont know



i know alot of you will get big satisfaction beating me...so go ahead...participate


i weighed 248 pounds with food and water from all day


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 19, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> I think you give your brother too much credit compared to yourself.  I saw a pic of your brother.  He was very lean, but rather thin.  He was more muscular compared to the average untrained person, but not excessively so.  The fact he has a low bodyweight, while possessing decent natural strength, allows him to do well at things like push-ups and chin-ups, but if you put him on the bench presses, ovrhead press, etc, etc, etc...he would not do so great.
> 
> You likely possess just as much or more strength than him, but your extra bodyfat porevents you from excelling at bodyweight type exercises.  On the other hand, you probably beat him on gym lifts.  So, does he rea;;ly have a more "incredivle" body than you?  it depends on how you define "incredible".  if by incredible you mean very lean with decent musculartyure, but still rather thin, then i guess he would, but if someone defines incredible as possessing massive absolute strength regardless of bodyfat, then he wouldn;lt be very incredible at all.  i think you sometimes look at people who are lean as having somethiong special, only because you struggle with bodyfat, but there are plenty of very lean, weak guys out there who would love to have the natura srenbth you do.  get my point.  We always want what we don't have.
> 
> ...


i dont see myself the way other people see me...beleive it or not i get tons of looks and compliments...but i cant get complacent or satisfied
the last day at work ...this girl just says you look good out of the blue...i was just like you crazy



anyway....my untrained broter....he is impressive cause he is mostly sedantary and lazy....but hes very powerful...he as manhandled me like no one else
if only he would grow up ...or at least let me teach him...the discipline of training would do him good










  i guess i give him too much credit on potential


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont see myself the way other people see me...beleive it or not i get tons of looks and compliments...but i cant get complacent or satisfied
> the last day at work ...this girl just says you look good out of the blue...i was just like you crazy
> 
> 
> ...



Your brother looks remarkably similar to how I USED to look in my teens and early 20's...very lean, not big, but still somewhat muscular and strong for mys size.  I was 6'1 and about 180 lbs at about 8% BF back then...probably close to your brother.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 19, 2013)

yeah hes right at 6 ft 3
my usual description is he looks like a smaller thor


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dont care about winning...anyway...i did a big set before this and my cam died...so maybe i could have got more...dont know
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Form looked good to me. I was only gonna mock you for not entering


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 19, 2013)

i was afraid it would interfere with real workouts


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i was afraid it would interfere with real workouts



lol that's exactly why I took my time getting one done.

... And I say again it's pretty sad how many ppl are reluctant to enter this - especially considering the cool prizes. 1st is a free transformation FFS.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 19, 2013)

i had 60 in mind...but i didnt want to move fast...an i did 20 before batt died...so i think fresh maybe i could do it...chest was pumped...i was making sure to squeeze though...wouldnt gonna just go thru the motions


----------



## SFW (Oct 19, 2013)

Are double entries allowed? 

Im fat and coming off a 2 week cycle of antibiotics w/zero training but... i may have a chance. Could i enter now and then re-enter before the 28th with a higher rep video?

Double entries allowed? yay or nay? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SFW (Oct 19, 2013)

on second thought...Ill wait. This way i know who to beat.

I'll be back, Fatties!


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> lol that's exactly why I took my time getting one done.
> 
> ... And I say again it's pretty sad how many ppl are reluctant to enter this - especially considering the cool prizes. 1st is a free transformation FFS.



a "guess what number I'm thinking of" contest draws in the IM masses, hmmm...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> a "guess what number I'm thinking of" contest draws in the IM masses, hmmm...



Yeah  btw you entering chief?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2013)

sfw is strong and just 200 pounds or some crap...he would bang some pushups


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> sfw is strong and just 200 pounds or some crap...he would bang some pushups



He'll also do them nakid!


----------



## SFW (Oct 20, 2013)

218 currently. I can manage 100/set but in 60 secs? No idea. Prince better dust off that crate of 'halo for her' he has  in his garage behind the aston martin. I'm coming for it!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 20, 2013)

SFW said:


> 218 currently. I can manage 100/set but in 60 secs? No idea. Prince better dust off that crate of 'halo for her' he has  in his garage behind the aston martin. I'm coming for it!



God I missed you...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> God I missed you...



+1!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2013)

me to...he works out


----------



## independent (Oct 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> me to...he works out



But hes small. Only 200 pounds.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2013)

nah hes got those big round muscle bellies....great symmetry

and hes a powerful guy


you seem bitter about the small thing...you must be pretty little


----------



## independent (Oct 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nah hes got those big round muscle bellies....great symmetry
> 
> and hes a powerful guy
> 
> ...



Im not bitter. I think youre funny.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2013)

well when you are 210 pounds at 13....your perception may be a little warped


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 20, 2013)

I agree with both KOS and MOE, you are at the very least warped in a funny way


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2013)

yay


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 20, 2013)

^^^ my point

Do you eat "comfort food" when doing a "comfort cycle"?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2013)

that title was about pinning... before that was taking a cut mix pinning almost every day...pain the ass...literally...also i was having alot of anxiety about how light i was...


comfortable cycle...as in no tren sides...etc


what point do you have about 3 letters ...yay


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2013)

Moar entries goddamit!


----------



## Swfl (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 22, 2013)

my little uncle said he was going to do it thurs


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 22, 2013)

fat guy trying to pushup  - YouTube



Bad ass brother, 42! You deff give yourself much less credit. You have some great size on you, If the ripped bodybuilding type deal isn't for you, consider strong man, or power lifting, you seem to gave great genetics and mass, you just hold a bit more fat. Great form bro, arms look solid as hell. 

_





 Originally Posted by *Apostolic777* 


_



_

Heres my retry... Let me know if its correct..

_

Apostolic777 Looks good brother, I counted 72 but 2 seemed a bit rushed as you were getting tired, So im crediting you with 70! While Id like the angle to be a bit wide, I can see from the back that your knees are not on the floor. If however we get a few more objections, we may need to get one seeing your entire body, but looks good!

OUR NEW NUMBER 1 is once again Apostolic777!! Who can re take the top spot!? 

*Current Leaderboard.

1. - Apostolic777 - 70
2. - HeyMrWaters - 57
3 - SWFL - 46
4 - KOS - 42
5 - Tonya - 34

Contest will end October 28th @ 11:59pm! Git Er Done! And yes you can enter more than 1 video, Just your highest total will count! But the more vids the more chance you have to win the effort award! *


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 22, 2013)

im just glad i beat my wife


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im just glad i beat my wife



And me by 2.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 22, 2013)

i think i might be able to do 60 totally fresh...me and my little uncle prob do one thurs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 22, 2013)

the dwarf said she could do a better vid...so maybe she will beat me after all


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the dwarf said she could do a better vid...so maybe she will beat me after all



She will, with Jesus's blessing


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok I might enter, I am doing a trial run right now lol


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 22, 2013)

my fucking wife was supposed to be counting while I was doing my trial run and didnt count! WTF now she laughing her ass off.


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 22, 2013)

Just did 70 on the second run, nose to the ground, will submit a video tomorrow!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the dwarf said she could do a better vid...so maybe she will beat me after all



wo0t!



Sickofskinny said:


> Just did 70 on the second run, nose to the ground, will submit a video tomorrow!



Lets see the goods brother!


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 23, 2013)

Video sent! Btw that completely fucked my back work out today haha


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 23, 2013)

75, a few might not count..we shall see!!


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 23, 2013)

I have watched this video about 8 times now, I count 75 total, but 3 of them looked a bit short.. I will settle for no less than 71 LOL


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 23, 2013)

mostly 3/4 reps....rarely saw full rep
dont know how its judged though


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, comparing to all the other videos, my face went all the way to the ground, and my elbows locked out each time.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 23, 2013)

looked better to me second time i watched it


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Oct 24, 2013)

OSL asked me to sign up over here.....here's my third attempt

HeyMrWaters 1 MINUTE MEMBER ACTIVITY CHALLENGE - push ups V3 - YouTube


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 24, 2013)

I will be going over all submissions tomorrow, Please remember to link Elitebodytuneup.com and Anabolicmuscleforums.com with http:// in your video descriptions, as well as post your video on Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums in the open chat section you will see the oficial thread. 

I will count reps as soon as I can, I learned this morning that at 1am last night My Cousin/Uncle (out of respect, arab heritage) 58 died of a massive heart attack. I have been with family all day today and will be through the evening. He was a Pro Bodybuilder back in Iraq before seeking refuge here in the states. He is what started me into my fitness journey. As you can imagine Not only am I taking this hard, but he is leaving behind a 15 year old son, wife, and many loved ones. Hold your family close, because you never know what may happen.

Im so proud of everyone who has entered, please continue to do show in memory of my Uncle/Cousin Martin.  

Talk soon everyone..

OSL


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 24, 2013)

loading my little uncles vid now... he did a ton in great me like form


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 24, 2013)

pushup - YouTube


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> pushup - YouTube



Give him a user name damn it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 24, 2013)

its ironassault here


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Give him a user name damn it



UncleKOSfker


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 24, 2013)

dont know why he didnt use that one


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 25, 2013)

*After Thoroughly going over recent submissions, the following is the leaderboard. Your overall total reps may be higher than what I credited, but from many times running the video, I found deduction in all of the top 3, so scored accordingly. It's a close race!! Who is going to win this thing??? Remember Elbows Locked, and and then back down to 90 and up again. Most of the reps deducted were half reps, or did not go down low enough.  

1. - HeyMrWaters - 75 - HeyMrWaters 1 MINUTE MEMBER ACTIVITY CHALLENGE - push ups V3 - YouTube
2 - Apostolic777 - 73 (4th attempt I had to deduct more so I went with this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuUaU...ature=youtu.be )
3 - SickOfSkinny - 70 Push ups - YouTube
4 - SWFL - 46
5. KOS - 42**
6 - Tonya - 34

Contest will end October 28th @ 11:59pm!

KOS - For your uncle to count I need it reposted on Heavies board, and all rules followd, with links, account created, on Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums *


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 25, 2013)

time to make another video!


----------



## apostolic777 (Oct 25, 2013)

Me too!!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 25, 2013)

I hope no contestants are upset with my deductions. I promise I am doing my very best to be honest, and fair. 

The top 3 are seriously in an amazing race for first. I may have a surprise reward for such effort from you all to the third place winner. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2013)

SFW is still in training


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> SFW is still in training



Bring it on sfw!!!  I want to see moaaar vids!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 26, 2013)

im not even a member on heavies forum


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 27, 2013)

*Just a reminder, Contest ends tomorrow night at 11:59pm I know I have been a little in active, due to a loss in the family, but all entries up to the deadline will be reviewed, and made official after the deadline passes, and winners announced. Again please remember to follow all the rules for submission. 

Lets get some push ups going!!! Its a close race. *


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 27, 2013)

just realized you did zero vids

and i got 3 people involved


----------



## s2h (Oct 28, 2013)

Today is judgement day...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 28, 2013)

*1. - HeyMrWaters - 75 - HeyMrWaters 1 MINUTE MEMBER ACTIVITY CHALLENGE - push ups V3 - YouTube
1 - Apostolic777 - 75 **http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D91TU...ature=youtu.be - 1 Deduction coulda been 76
2 - SickOfSkinny - 70 Push ups - YouTube
3 - BlueJayMuscle - 65 BJM Push Ups in 1 min - YouTube - Perfect Dude
4 - SWFL - 46
5 - KOS - 42
6 - Tonya - 34Contest will end Today October 28th @ 11:59pm! Central Time​
In the event of a tie we will have both first place guys do as many as they can in unlimited time, to failure with good reps.​​*


----------



## s2h (Oct 28, 2013)

looks like a tie at the top of the race...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

weird dont see ironassaults vid


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> weird dont see ironassaults vid



I would need him to post it, and Following Video description guidelines as well.

Also he went over 1 minute I think when the minute mark hit he had done 60 or so pushups.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

the top vids are all over a min...one is min 35...anyway your contest
tried to help bump the thread get vids in


----------



## apostolic777 (Oct 28, 2013)

My videos are over a minute but I believe the actual time for push-ups start when u start doing them. I set a timer on my other phone that I start before I start doing push-ups and once it gets to a minute I stop.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 28, 2013)

The video itself can be 5 minutes long, so long as when the time starts for pushups that its 1 minute worth of pushups...  

KOS i'm very grateful for your contributions to this contest, with Tonya and yourself in the mix, its been awesome to see and be apart of. I dont think I can express how cool I think it was both you and your girl got in on it.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 28, 2013)

*1 - Apostolic777 - 78 **http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jq4a...ature=youtu.be 81 in total
2 - HeyMrWaters - 75 - HeyMrWaters 1 MINUTE MEMBER ACTIVITY CHALLENGE - push ups V3 - YouTube
3 - SickOfSkinny - 70 Push ups - YouTube
4 - BlueJayMuscle - 65 BJM Push Ups in 1 min - YouTube - Perfect Dude
5 - SWFL - 46
6 - KOS - 42
7 - Ms JerseyDevil - 39
8 - Tonya - 34

Contest will end Today October 28th @ 11:59pm! Central Time​
In the event of a tie we will have both first place guys do as many as they can in unlimited time, to failure with good reps.​​​*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

where is this ms devil vid?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 28, 2013)

MVI 0084 - YouTube

On heavies board


----------



## s2h (Oct 28, 2013)

Some good numbers out there.....real close...maybe a last hour video will pop up to shuffle the mix.....regardless some strong efforts....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> MVI 0084 - YouTube
> 
> On heavies board


back is bent...didnt go all the way down on most
killer set for a girl
tonya claimed she got 40...didnt get it on cam...she tried again tonight...failed at 34 again...super strict reps though


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> back is bent...didnt go all the way down on most
> killer set for a girl
> tonya claimed she got 40...didnt get it on cam...she tried again tonight...failed at 34 again...super strict reps though



True, But pretty impressive considering her age, Tonya is genetic Gift bro, if she really wanted to get serious, Like I told you, Id me more than happy to donate my services, she would be one hell of client. Fuck me her genetics are sick. 


*Are we going to have some Last Minute Entries!! 78 is the number to beat. 11:59 Central time is the cut off to post it up! Is someone going to do a last minute shake up!?

**If - Anabolic Muscle Forums is still down by the deadline, post here, just make sure once the forum is up you register there and post it once its back live. Hopefully its up before the cutoff. *


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

i have no idea how old that lady is

form slightly off she did almost as many as me 

tonya is jacked

i trained her shoulders today...she was scared lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/93990.html




HE CANT GET INTO HIS PROFILE....HELP HEAVY


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 28, 2013)

I tried 2 more video's but i can't break 70 with strict form, awesome job to all of you and an extremely impressive out come for the top two, great work guys!


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 28, 2013)

Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums is updated and back online. Post up!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Oct 28, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums is updated and back online. Post up!



Thank you
I was scared when I tried loading the page and it wouldn't work lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Oct 28, 2013)

Sickofskinny said:


> I tried 2 more video's but i can't break 70 with strict form, awesome job to all of you and an extremely impressive out come for the top two, great work guys!



You did great too SoS, reps to everyone that posted up a vid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 28, 2013)

*New Tie at First Place!*

*1 - Apostolic777 - 78 **http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jq4a...ature=youtu.be 81 in total
1 - BlueJayMuscle - 78 Pushups in 1 min BJM - YouTube - Perfect Dude*
*2* - *HeyMrWaters* - 75 - HeyMrWaters 1 MINUTE MEMBER ACTIVITY CHALLENGE - push ups V3 - YouTube
*3 - SickOfSkinny - 70 Push ups - YouTube
**5 - SWFL - 46
6 - KOS - 42
7 - Ms JerseyDevil - 39
8 - Tonya - 34

Contest will end Today October 28th @ 11:59pm! Central Time
In the event of a tie we will have both first place guys do as many as they can in unlimited time, to failure with good reps.

WOW!​*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

i want a consolation over 200 pounds award...every body is little as shit besides me and the two mods lol


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i want a consolation over 200 pounds award...every body is little as shit besides me and the two mods lol



Lol I could possibly work something out for you. LB for LB you were more than likely the biggest competitor.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

oh yeah...not even close
but these dudes put up some crazy numbers...impressive no matter what

i forgot to do a new vid before chest day...was focused on my uncles getting done


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 28, 2013)

If it was factored in by giving people a handicap for weight, the numbers would be completely different, I have a feeling 15 lbs ago I could have easily done more than 70..


----------



## apostolic777 (Oct 28, 2013)

Osl I sent you a pm on asf


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

i was just kidding little fellas
i knew i had no chance at this...not my thing at all
i posted vids to help out


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 28, 2013)

I know, I wasn't being confrontational, and you're completely right that smaller guys have a huge advantage! If this was an over head press contest you would fuckin smoke us! haha


----------



## apostolic777 (Oct 28, 2013)

No harm taken bro. I worked hard to get to where I'm at and I'm proud of my physic. I went from 125 to 195 and plan for 210... I wasn't blessed big so I have worked hard to get here.


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh yeah, I think I should get at least a t-shirt LOL or maybe...hmm some tren? haha


----------



## apostolic777 (Oct 28, 2013)

Sickofskinny said:


> I know, I wasn't being confrontational, and you're completely right that smaller guys have a huge advantage! If this was an over head press contest you would fuckin smoke us! haha


This is true!!!


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 28, 2013)

apostolic777 said:


> No harm taken bro. I worked hard to get to where I'm at and I'm proud of my physic. I went from 125 to 195 and plan for 210... I wasn't blessed big so I have worked hard to get here.



Same here brother! Unlike my brother, who is 5'10 and built like a tank, was benching 225 for reps in 8th grade! He also could care less about his body..pisses me right off


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

apostolic777 said:


> No harm taken bro. I worked hard to get to where I'm at and I'm proud of my physic. I went from 125 to 195 and plan for 210... I wasn't blessed big so I have worked hard to get here.


its all about progression
none of us are gonna be mr o


----------



## apostolic777 (Oct 28, 2013)

Lol. Bro your transformation has been nice.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

5 ft 9
210 pounds
about 13 years old...maybe 14


----------



## apostolic777 (Oct 28, 2013)

Killer was that u?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

its been more of a slow recovery

in order to have a huge fatloss transformation you gotta gain a buncha fat first
no glory in that


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

apostolic777 said:


> Killer was that u?


yep


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## apostolic777 (Oct 28, 2013)

Bro u sicken me. Lol. I weighed probably 100 lbs at that age if I was dripping wet.


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 28, 2013)

A lot like my big brother man!


----------



## SFW (Oct 28, 2013)

On the 11th hour. I managed 80+ but i doubt the Form Nazi's will pass me.  

My Thick, T-Rex like arms and bloated abdomen will likely give the illusion of improper form. Anyway, good vids guys. I fapped to several of them. 


20131028_220034.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

yeah thats why i get frustrated
i have never been small
get stronger thinking about getting stronger
started out so far ahead of the pack...im a little unique
i see big changes after i have knee surgery and moving around gets easier


----------



## SFW (Oct 28, 2013)

Kos you looked like a fucking geek back then. Did you get beat up a lot?


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 28, 2013)

First off, nice hat! You look pretty jacked from your arm size..not sure what the judges would say, some looked a little short at the top..though I don't know what it feels like to do a push up at your size..


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 28, 2013)

SFW said:


> Kos you looked like a fucking geek back then. Did you get beat up a lot?



I think he looks like Corey Feldman, and that dude got tons of pussy!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

SFW said:


> On the 11th hour. I managed 80+ but i doubt the Form Nazi's will pass me.
> 
> My Thick, T-Rex like arms and bloated abdomen will likely give the illusion of improper form. Anyway, good vids guys. I fapped to several of them.
> 
> ...


do you even get tired bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

SFW said:


> Kos you looked like a fucking geek back then. Did you get beat up a lot?


lol
i was the last kid you wanted to fuck with
but i am still a geek


----------



## apostolic777 (Oct 28, 2013)

Attempt 7 - YouTube
What do u think. I count 81...


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 28, 2013)

nice job bro, good lock outs, I think you may have it!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Oct 28, 2013)

My fourth and final attempt...had to switch up the hoodie on y'all this time aha  Congrats to whoever wins, and good job to every single guy that submitted a video, this turned out to be a great contest.

Here we go.....

HeyMrWaters 1 MINUTE MEMBER ACTIVITY CHALLENGE - push ups V4 - YouTube


----------



## apostolic777 (Oct 28, 2013)

Love it.... Just love it....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

Dont know how you guys just keep pumping out those vids and reps


----------



## apostolic777 (Oct 28, 2013)

It's called AAS...... Lol


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Oct 29, 2013)

I need......more drugs......must do.....more pushups


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 29, 2013)

will have winners announced today, going through vids, and double checking everything, Thank you for your contributions to this competition and everyones hard work, very cool to see everyone make such an effort. All PM's will be answered soon as well.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i want a consolation over 200 pounds award...every body is little as shit besides me and the two mods lol



I filmed 82 at a body weight of 245ish. Never posted it because we don't count =(


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 29, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I filmed 82 at a body weight of 245ish. Never posted it because we don't count =(



Im glad you didnt... beating you was my only goal


----------



## apostolic777 (Oct 29, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I filmed 82 at a body weight of 245ish. Never posted it because we don't count =(


Would have loved to see though.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I filmed 82 at a body weight of 245ish. Never posted it because we don't count =(


60 would have been my max


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 29, 2013)

apostolic777 said:


> Would have loved to see though.



My wife still has it on her video camera as far as I know. Might upload it.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 29, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> My wife still has it on her video camera as far as I know. Might upload it.



sonofabitch...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> My wife still has it on her video camera as far as I know. Might upload it.



If you're not nude you'll be negged.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> If you're not nude you'll be negged.



Fair enough...


----------



## s2h (Oct 29, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I filmed 82 at a body weight of 245ish. Never posted it because we don't count =(




i did 166 half reps...so thats 83 full reps...take that


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 29, 2013)

Excellent work by all the participants


----------



## s2h (Oct 29, 2013)

^^^YES it was..got some push-up'n fools on IMF...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 29, 2013)

*The Winner of The first ever EliteBodyTuneup.com & AnabolicMuscleForums.com 1 Minuete Member Pushups Challenege is!*​*



# 1 BlueJayMuscle with 78 - Perfect Full Range of Motion Push UpsPushups in 1 min BJM - YouTube​


#2 Apostolic777 with 77 -Attempt 7 - YouTube​


#3 HeyMrWaters with 76HeyMrWaters 1 MINUTE MEMBER ACTIVITY CHALLENGE - push ups V4 - YouTube​



This may be a shocker to some of the participants, but after some serious looking back, and with the help of multiple opinions from Admin members, and sorting through older videos once more, we found that BlueJayMuscle was in perfect full range form, while Apostolic777 and HeyMrWaters were not always either going very low or locking out their arms. I know at one Point I credited 78 to Apostolic777 but after looking again I have to credit you with 77 and second Place, andHeyMrWaters with 75 for third Place.

This decision has not been made lightly and not a single person or entity has swayed my opinion in anyway, I felt after further inspection, and confirming my theories with many whom I trust this was the decision I had to make.I Hope everyone respects this outcome.

My sincere apologies to both Apostolic777 and HeyMrWaters, your competitiveness and determination was truly unmatched in this contest. I will hold more contests soon, so this is definitely not everyones last chance at some great prizes. When I run any contests there always big and the pot is great!

Honorable mention to SWF for his sheer jerkedness status, unfortunately brother, you did not follow the rules concerning posting, with Links, and posting on AnabolicMuscleForums for official entry, but you were the most Jerked competitor and I applaud you for entering, It was very cool to watch.20131028_220034.mp4 - YouTube​


Huge Shout out to the Two Ladies who competed, Tonya and MrsJersyDevil - Absolutely amazing, Very proud of you both. Tonya You are one gifted girl, Genetics are definitely on your side, I hope to see you go further with your training, you have a good coach and motivator in KOS. And MrsJerseyDevil for being 54 you look absolutely Amazing! Great Work!
.Effort Award: Is Presented to HeyMrWaters, prior to this contest he could only do just above 40 pushups in total, now he can but them out, great progress, very cool to see your dedication pay off. So I hope you enjoy your 30ml Jug of Test Cyp and 30ml Adex from a very good private Lab called Gamma Labs.

To the winners including HeyMrWaters, if any of you would rather trade prizes, feel free to do so through PM, but please let me know if you do. If not, Email me @John@EliteBodyTuneup.com and I will start your Prize Collection Process.

1st Place Prize is - Diet/Meal Plan/AAS/Peptide/GH Complete training package for 8 weeks with EliteBodyTuneup found here http://www.EliteBodyTuneup.com- 5 vials of your choice from AnabolicPharma-EU found here Buy Anabolic Steroids | Buy Sustanon - & any stack of your choosing from IronMagLabs Found on this pageIronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Stacks

2nd Place Prize is - 1 Meal Plan in correlation to your current goals From Respected Member S2H - Any 1 Supplement of your choosing from IronMagLabs(Excluding Protein) found hereIronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Home - 200.00 Store Credit to PurchasePeptides found here Buy Peptides Online | CJC 1295 with DAC | Aicar | Purchasepeptides.com - and 450.00 store credit to PuritySourceLabs Found HerePuritysourcelabs​*


----------



## s2h (Oct 29, 2013)

big props to all that competed....


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Oct 29, 2013)

GOOD JOB EVERYBODY
Thank you for presenting us with this opportunity OSL and I am 100% looking forward to more contests in the future  this was the funnest most competitive natured event Ive enjoyed in a long long time - really brought out that fire from within I haven't felt in a while.

I sincerely congratulate everyone, Apostolistic you're a real fighter man, and BJM....straight BEAST period.

Until the next one fellas. Thanks again OSL and EliteBodyTuneUp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 29, 2013)

i can't wait for more contests!!!! This was a lot of fun, awesome job to the winners and everyone who competed!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 30, 2013)

tonyas last fail...too strict haha
poor little - YouTube


----------



## s2h (Oct 30, 2013)

The longhead of her tricep is like a cable....well done...very well done,....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2013)

Best comp I have seen on a forum ... Slow start then ppl really got into it and contributed. Awesome effort by OSL 

Great result congrats to the winners!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 30, 2013)

Great contest osl... 

I really enjoyed the last few days. I applaud the participants for the competative spirit that motivated some outstanding results. 

And I just want to parrot osl in regards to mrs kos and mrs jd.  Those chicks are tougher then 90 of my gym.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 30, 2013)

s2h said:


> The longhead of her tricep is like a cable....well done...very well done,....


she only just started training push muscles at all
she had no tris


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone, and to the participants, But I could not do this alone, I had so much help from s2h and DesilJimmy, as well as our great sponsors, and HeavyIron with Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums, without everyone mentioned none of this would have been possible, Im so glad it picked up steam, and everyone enjoyed the ride.

Again Much respect to s2h and DesilJimmy for staying on top of things when I was in the weeds. As well as everyone who submitted videos which made it all that much better.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she only just started training push muscles at all
> she had no tris



For someone with minimal training, it is apparent your girl has excellent genetics for building muscle & strength.  Few women's tris look like hers even with years of serious, drug-free training.  For a female to own a pair of tris like that under these circumstances, it is truly impressive.  With a few yeasrs of smart training under her belt, serious attention to diet, and a little assistance with mild compounds (ostarine, etc), she would go far.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 31, 2013)

probly....this is the first year she has ever even trained semi consistent...and i dont really think you can call it that...she wont go without me


----------



## s2h (Oct 31, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Thank you everyone, and to the participants, But I could not do this alone, I had so much help from s2h and DesilJimmy, as well as our great sponsors, and HeavyIron with Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums, without everyone mentioned none of this would have been possible, Im so glad it picked up steam, and everyone enjoyed the ride.
> 
> Again Much respect to s2h and DesilJimmy for staying on top of things when I was in the weeds. As well as everyone who submitted videos which made it all that much better.



welcome brother...great contest....props to all that assisted with the contest...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 3, 2013)

*nice contest.
congrats to winners!

what is next contest?*


----------



## apostolic777 (Nov 26, 2013)

UPDATE:
Wanted let everyone know that I received my winnings from the contest!!!!! Thank you OSL, anabolic-pharma.eu and purity source labs.... 
Also want to thank S2h for the meal plan that I won as well. 

Let me say this: If anyone is looking for help in there diet,fitness or aas plan please visit 
Elitebodytuneup.com 
These guys really truly know there stuff...... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 26, 2013)

apostolic777 said:


> UPDATE:
> Wanted let everyone know that I received my winnings from the contest!!!!! Thank you OSL, anabolic-pharma.eu and purity source labs....
> Also want to thank S2h for the meal plan that I won as well.
> 
> ...



Very cool brother! Thank you for the update, I know with some contest people never get their winnings, with any OSL contest you can rest assure you will have everything In a timely manner.

Thank you for the update, 

Elitebodytuneup has a very good team in the back end and use each of our strengths to work in collaboration to excel in any advice or services given free or paid.

We have some very unique options coming soon, that will more than likely be a game changer for the entire community.

Thank you for participating brother, very happy to see an update! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 26, 2013)

apostolic777 said:


> UPDATE:
> Wanted let everyone know that I received my winnings from the contest!!!!! Thank you OSL, anabolic-pharma.eu and purity source labs....
> Also want to thank S2h for the meal plan that I won as well.
> 
> ...



post some gear pics to see...


----------



## apostolic777 (Nov 26, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> post some gear pics to see...



Will do. It will be this afternoon.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 26, 2013)

cool..happy cycle man!


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 26, 2013)

Damn wish I had seen this sooner. I use to be able to do over 80 in a minute when I was in the Army.


----------



## apostolic777 (Nov 27, 2013)

The picture is mixing a few items I got. The total gear I got was: 
(3) arimedex packs 
(2) nolvadex packs
(10) dbol packs
(2) hcg 
(3) npp
(3) sustanon
(3) deca



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 27, 2013)

nice gear stock.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 27, 2013)

daaaaaaaaaaaaang


----------



## apostolic777 (Nov 27, 2013)

That's what I was like!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

